# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Técnicas de Reprodução e Propagação >  Propagação de Corais - Artigos, Videos e Tutorial

## Ricardo Pinto

Acredito que o crescimento sustentado do hobby passa pela propagação de corais. É a única maneira de tornarmos os aquários de recife mais acessíveis a toda gente. 

Portugal à custa de um clima ameno, tem um enorme potencial para a propagação de corais em massa. É muito mais fácil construir uma “farm” de corais em Portugal, do que noutros países da Europa, como por exemplo na Alemanha que tem invernos muito rigorosos.

Entre nós, temos já propagadores ao melhor nível mundial – como o Machado de Sousa ou o Carlos Mota – mas no entanto a informação aqui no fórum, no que respeita a técnicas de propagação, é muito escassa. O sub-fórum de "Técnicas de reprodução e propagação" é um dos mais parados aqui do reefforum.


Não sou nenhum especialista nisto, devo ter feito menos de 50 frags ao longo destes últimos anos e a maioria em corais muito fáceis, como p.e. Acroporas. 
Ao abrir este tópico pretendo aprender mais e difundir a informação sobre propagação de várias espécies de coral. Não sinto grande legitimidade em ensinar nada sobre isto, portanto o que espero é que o pessoal entendido, participe e partilhe a experiência que possuí sobre este tema. Eu vou apenas tentar “abrir o livro”.


Uma imagem vale mais do que mil palavras, portanto vou tentar postar aqui vários vídeos e fotos que fui coleccionando nos favoritos do meu browser.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Para começar um dos mais fáceis.

*Como fazer frag’s de Acroporas*

Propagation of Small-Polyped Stony Corals - Reefkeeping

Videos

SPS Propagation - Pocillopora

Fragging and mounting an Acropora with coral shears

Aumentando um pouco a dificuldade….

*Como fazer frags de corais tipo table – Acroporas, montiporas, turbinarias, etc.*


Anthony Calfo and Eric Borneman Coral Fragging

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

*Propagação de LPS*

Propagating Euphyllia sp. (Frogspawn) - Reefkeeping Magazine

Propagation of Anchor and Brain Corals - ReefKeeping Magazine

Propagating Acanthastrea - ReefKeeping Magazine

Videos

Fragging LPS with a Wet Tile Saw

Kraylen's Lab - How To Frag LPS With a Wet Tile Saw.



LPS Propagation - Acanthastrea

Outros exemplo sem a serra “profissional”

How to: Frag an Acan!

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

*Corais Moles*

Fragmenting a Green Tree Coral - Reefkeeping Magazine

Propagation of Colt and Organ Pipe Corals - Reefkeeping Magazine

Propagation of Xenia sp. - Reefkeeping Magazine

Propagating Nepthea sp. and Lobophytum crassum - Reefkeeping Magazine

Videos

Soft Coral Propagation - Lobophytum Leather

How to frag corals (finger leather)

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

*Discossomas sp.*


Video 

Propagation - Mushrooms

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

*Fungia sp.*

Propagating Fungia sp. (Plate coral) - Reefkeeping Magazine

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

*Zoanthus sp.*

Video

Easily fragging and mounting Zoanthids and Palythoas

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

*Green Star Polyps*


Video

Fun With Fragging: Green Star Polyps

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

*Gorgonias*

Gorgonian Propagation Techniques - Reefkeeping Magazine

 GARF - GORGONIAN PROPAGATION USING SUPER REEF GLUE

----------


## Miguel Reis

Muito bom tópico.

Acho muito bem incentivar o pessoal a fragar, mais do que o aspecto comercial, do ponto de vista ecológico acho é muito bom. 

Defendo que o ideal para o hobby é o dia em que não vamos ter de comprar corais, mas sim trocar

Pessoal o Ricardo já mostrou como se faz, agora é só meterem mãos á obra.

Abraço

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Se como o Miguel diz - "meterem mãos à obra"... Não se esqueçam de partilhar aqui informação. 

Como fizeram, técnicas, fotos, etc.

Tenho a impressão que muita gente não faz frags por medo de danificar o coral, porque não sabe fazer frags ou nunca viu ninguém a fraggar.

Por isso tentei colocar vídeos. 

Quem se lembra do Calfo a desbravar corais, no 2º aniversário do Reefforum?  Alguém tem um vídeo disso? Foi uma palestra 5 estrelas.
Quem não cortou uns corais após essa palestra? Acho que ninguém  :Big Grin:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Ricardo,

Excelente tópico e colecção de tutoriais  :SbOk: 

Actualmente estou a tentar iniciar-me nos frags mas o maior dilema tem sido o local para os colocar e deixar crescer. Na Sump talvez com umas prateleiras em egg crate. Já no aquário principal, aparentemente essencial para os SPS (na Sump tenho circulação muito fraca e nenhum predador natural de algas/parasitas),  é difícil encontrar uma solução mais estética.... talvez aquelas Mag Rack n52?

Se conheceres bons tutoriais/videos sobre construção de mini-fragários/refúgios em sistemas tradicionais (Aquário principal + Sump) força aí com os links  :SbOk3:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Na sump não acho prático, torna-se dificil colocar uma boa iluminação
Podes sempre construir outro aquário independente para colocar ao lado da sump  :yb624: 

Eu e o Basaloco utilizávamos um sistema parecido com este:

Ricket's Reef - DIY Hang On Frag Rack

O difícil, nos dias de hoje, é encontrar egg-crate no Porto.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Na sump não acho prático, torna-se dificil colocar uma boa iluminação
> Podes sempre construir outro aquário independente para colocar ao lado da sump 
> 
> Eu e o Basaloco utilizávamos um sistema parecido com este:
> 
> Ricket's Reef - DIY Hang On Frag Rack
> 
> O difícil, nos dias de hoje, é encontrar egg-crate no Porto.


Na Sump poderia colocar moles e LPS, e no aquário os SPS. A minha sump acho que tem iluminação razoável, o problema é mesmo a circulação, apenas do tubo de queda, actualmente deve rondar os 700 a 800 l/h para 70 litros... Até tenho o aquário antigo livre, poderia instala-lo ao lado da sump, o problema é mais em termos de espaço... hehe... mas sem dúvida seria o ideal.  :SbOk: 

O eggcrate, essa solução é prática porém confesso que muito pouco estética... se colocasse no aquário estragava bastante o layout... mas talvez uma versão ligeiramente mais estreita, tipo duas ou três quadrados de largura, junto à coluna seca...

Entretanto já tenho namorado alguns suportes de frags interessantes...

Primeiro o Mag Rack n52 da OceansWonders...


Propagation Supplies

E agora conheci este... da Fauna Marin...






http://www.stunning-corals.nl/index....mart&Itemid=53

Ambos muito interessantes, se bem que o preço (30 e 25 euros) algo mais carote que eggcrate...  :yb665:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Um bocado de acrilico...
Uma broca Dxx mm...
e as chuchas do Rui Manuel Gaspar...
está feito um DIY 'Waka Waka' (Waka Waka = à maneira)! 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Viva Ricardo,

Em tempos tirei umas fotos do passo a passo a fragar um montipora XXL. O coral se não estou em erro deu cerca de 24 frags, mas como já foi a mais de 1 ano não tenho a certeza. Logo já vejo se encontro as fotos.

Artur! Esses sistemas são muito fixe, o problema é o peso total, não sei se isso aguenta num vidro de 6mm. Se reparares, esse sistema de iman está num acrilico ou vidro que penso ter no maximo 4mm. O outro sistema da Fauna MArine, o azul é muito bonito!! Tenho a certeza que consegues fazer uma coisa mais em conta em egg-crate.

Vou reunir alguma informação para depois postar aqui!

abraço

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Pedro, é uma ideia  :SbOk:  Há tempos tentei arranjar uma placa de acrílico mas trouxe plexiglass (descobri depois que não será a mesma coisa)... servirá?

Boas Carlos, de facto o peso das bases dos frags poderá ser um problema, especialmente aqueles em cerâmica/aragonite/... Entretanto, há sempre a hipótese de usar bases daquelas tipo plástico, e entretanto também já vi uns frag plugs em acrilico transparente, parecem muito fixes e provavelmente leves... se não usar muita epoxy, nem pedaços de rocha, e for um frag SPS, provavelmente aguenta na boa, mas realmente em alguns casos pode não funcionar...

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

> Boas Pedro, é uma ideia  Há tempos tentei arranjar uma placa de acrílico mas trouxe plexiglass (descobri depois que não será a mesma coisa)... servirá?
> 
> Boas Carlos, de facto o peso das bases dos frags poderá ser um problema, especialmente aqueles em cerâmica/aragonite/... Entretanto, há sempre a hipótese de usar bases daquelas tipo plástico, e entretanto também já vi uns frag plugs em acrilico transparente, parecem muito fixes e provavelmente leves... se não usar muita epoxy, nem pedaços de rocha, e for um frag SPS, provavelmente aguenta na boa, mas realmente em alguns casos pode não funcionar...


Artur, eu usei uma tampa de Ferrero Rocher com uns furos, colada com super cola 3 Gel a um daqueles limpa vidros magnéticos de 500 paus.

Funciona 5 estrelas e ainda comi os Ferreros...  :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

> Artur, eu usei uma tampa de Ferrero Rocher com uns furos, colada com super cola 3 Gel a um daqueles limpa vidros magnéticos de 500 paus.
> 
> Funciona 5 estrelas e ainda comi os Ferreros...



 :SbRireLarme2: , Bruno essa não me tinha lembrado, dos Ferrero Roches!! E eu nabo fui gatar 20e a comprar uma folha de egg-crate, já viste quantas caixas davam!!

abraço

----------


## BUBBLES SHOP

> Na Sump poderia colocar moles e LPS, e no aquário os SPS. A minha sump acho que tem iluminação razoável, o problema é mesmo a circulação, apenas do tubo de queda, actualmente deve rondar os 700 a 800 l/h para 70 litros... Até tenho o aquário antigo livre, poderia instala-lo ao lado da sump, o problema é mais em termos de espaço... hehe... mas sem dúvida seria o ideal. 
> 
> O eggcrate, essa solução é prática porém confesso que muito pouco estética... se colocasse no aquário estragava bastante o layout... mas talvez uma versão ligeiramente mais estreita, tipo duas ou três quadrados de largura, junto à coluna seca...
> 
> Entretanto já tenho namorado alguns suportes de frags interessantes...
> 
> Primeiro o Mag Rack n52 da OceansWonders...
> 
> 
> ...


*Boas Artur

Esse da Fauna Marin ,já podes encontrar cá em Portugal,nao se preocupem com o peso dos frags no vidro que nao parte,posso dizer que da muito jeito e ocupa pouco espaço, na minha opinião é muito bom,mas é apenas a minha opinião.*

----------


## PedroPedroso

por falar em racks 

fiz um com uma tira de eggcrate e com um íman de uma bomba tunze nano e ficou a maneira e com este íman podes colocar um elefante que não cai :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Pedro Pedroso e Bruno Silva,

Queremos é fotos desses sistemas, bem como fotos dos frags que fizeram  :Big Grin:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

Bruno, excelente ideia dos Ferrero Rocher, junta-se o útil ao agradável (e saboroso)  :SbSourire2: 

Carlos, não sei quantas caixas davam, mas só em chocolates, acho que compensava bem  :SbSourire2:  hehe

Paulo, conheci esse frag rack da Fauna Marin precisamente no novo site da Bubbles, renovado e cada vez melhor  :SbOk3: 

Pedro, isso dos imans Tunze também já me passou pela cabeça, aliás também como forma de colocar um pequeno pedaço de rocha ou frag tipo Montipora no vidro traseiro, estilo prateleira. O íman é o das 6025? Isso arranja-se facilmente e barato?

 :SbOk:

----------


## PedroPedroso

Boas

o íman por acaso existia cá um par de uma bomba avariada e juntou-se o útil ao agradável. cortei a tira de eggcrate com o tamanho que queria e primeiro prendi com cintas plásticas mas estava sempre a cair até um dia que peguei em cola de pvc da tangit e colei o eggcrate ao íman. até hoje

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Parece porreiro!

E por acaso, bons frag's também!  :Big Grin:

----------

